# mid 70-s schwinn continental



## MonkeyBalls (May 24, 2011)

I just pulled my dads 75ish schwinn continental out of the attic 
it hasn't been ridden in about 20 years.
it is all stock and it needs new tires tubes rim strips chain cables brake pads and bar tape 
I have some of that stuff laying around I am going to bring it back from the dead 
it is very heavy and it was never a high end bike but I thought it would be fun to resurect it 
as cheaply as possible
please give me your thoughts and opinions


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Give it a try. But as you imply, if there is any model of bike that operates on a level of nostalgia and nothing more, it's a Schwinn Continental or Varsity.


----------



## MonkeyBalls (May 24, 2011)

it was my dads and before that it belonged to my grandfather so there is enough nostalgia to make it worth me spending a couple of bucks to make it live again. 
I have a bunch of bikes so one more won't hurt
my friend thinks I should single speed it but I think I will keep it as a 10 speed


----------



## kit352 (May 15, 2011)

my neighbor gave me one of those to rebuild for her. its a 75 and has been pretty much ruined by time and being left outdoors. she was the original owner so its special for her. I eyed it for a ss conversion but didnt go through with it sinc ethey arent the best choice even for free.
my biggest issue on the rebuild is the factory paint on the frame. Its her favorite blue but once you add in painting it by a pro and everything else it needs it gonna cost like 4-500 bucks. Ive put it on the back burner for now since she doesnt have the money to do it right. Im thinking ill half do it and call it a survivor.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

MonkeyBalls said:


> I just pulled my dads 75ish schwinn continental out of the attic
> it hasn't been ridden in about 20 years.
> it is all stock and it needs new tires tubes rim strips chain cables brake pads and bar tape
> I have some of that stuff laying around I am going to bring it back from the dead
> ...


Back in the 70's I owned a Schwinn Continental, my first multi-speed bike. I rode it for 5 years until it was stolen.

It was very heavy--40 lbs, terrible braking with the steel rims, spokes prone to breaking, crappy tires, and poor shifting (until I switched to Suntour derraiilerus and freewheel).

That said, I had many unforgettable rides and loved that bike. But no level of nostalgia would get me back on an electorforged Schwinn 10 speed.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Monkey, I appreciate your sentiments. Keep it original. Anyway, has it got Huret derailleurs? If it does, you may think the bicycle is a ten speed, but it's actually just a two speed. Any bump in the road, as a matter of fact any sour look in the rear derailleur's general direction, will send it down to the smallest cog.


----------



## MonkeyBalls (May 24, 2011)

I am either going to clean up the factory powder blue paint or rattle can it flat black
haven't decided yet.
either way I don't want to restore to awesome just make it live once again


----------



## MonkeyBalls (May 24, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Monkey, I appreciate your sentiments. Keep it original. Anyway, has it got Huret derailleurs? If it does, you may think the bicycle is a ten speed, but it's actually just a two speed. Any bump in the road, as a matter of fact any sour look in the rear derailleur's general direction, will send it down to the smallest cog.


the only markings I see on the derailers say" schwinn approved"
I don't know how else to identify them 
they look very "econnomical"
um er um they look like the biggest pieces of crap I have ever seen 
so they probably are the huret's in question I don't know
if they turn out to be that non functional I might just make it ss


----------

